# My Tarantulas



## ERKN (Jan 20, 2012)

last update 20.01.2012

0.1.1 Acanthoscurria geniculata
0.1.0 Avicularia versicolor
0.1.0 Avicularia huriana 
0.1.0 Brachypelma albiceps
0.1.8 Brachypelma albopilosum
0.0.1 Brachypelma auratum
1.1.0 Brachypelma boehmei
0.1.0 Brachypelma emilia
0.1.0 Brachypelma klaasi
1.1.0 Brachypelma smithi
0.0.17 Brachypelma vagans
0.1.0 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
0.1.0 Ceratogyrus darlingi ( baboon)
0.0.2 Ceratogyrus marshalli ( baboon)
0.1.0 Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi 
0.0.1 Grammostola spec. concepción
0.1.1 Grammostola pulchra
1.1.0 Grammostola pulchripes
1.1.0 Grammostola rosea
1.1.0 Hysterocrates hercules (baboon)
0.1.0 Lasiodora itabunae 
1.1.1 Lasiodora parahybana
0.1.0 Lasiodora klugi
1.1.0 Nhandu chromatus
0.1.1 Nhandu coloratovillosus
0.1.0 Pamphobeteus fortis
0.1.0 Pamphobeteus nigricolor
0.1.0 Pamphobeteus platyomma
0.1.0 Pelinobius muticus (King baboon)
0.1.0 Poecilotheria pederseni
0.1.0 Psalmopoeus cambridgei 
0.1.0 Psalmopoeus irminia
0.0.2 Pterinochilus murinus (baboon)
0.1.0 Theraphosa apophysis
1.1.0 Thrixopelma ockerti
1.1.0 Xenesthis immanis

Scorpions
0.0.3 Androctonus crassicauda
0.0.2 Euscorpius italicus 
1.2.0 Mesobuthus gibbosus

centipede
0.0.1 Scolopendra cingulata

Photos

0.1.0 Theraphosa apophysis










0.1.0 Ceratogyrus darlingi ( baboon)






0.1.0. Grammostola pulchripes

0.1.0. Grammostola pulchra






0.1.0 Grammostola rosea






0.1.0. Acanthoscurria geniculata




0.1.0 Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi 


0.1.0 Lasiodora klugi




0.1.0. Avicularia huriana


0.1.0. Avicularia versicolor


0.1.0. B.smithi






1.0.0. B.smithi






0.1.0 Brachypelma albopilosum


0.1.0 Brachypelma boehmei


1.0.0 Brachypelma boehmei


0.1.0 Brachypelma emilia






0.1.0 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens






0.1.0 Nhandu coloratovillosus






0.1.0 Thrixopelma ockerti






0.1.0 B.albiceps












0.1.0 Pamphobeteus fortis


0.1.0 Pamphobeteus nigricolor












0.1.0 Pamphobeteus platyomma






0.1.0 Poecilotheria pederseni






0.1.0 Psalmopoeus cambridgei


0.0.3 Psalmopoeus irminia






0.1.0 X.immanis


1.2.0 Mesobuthus gibbosus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JOHN 3:16 (Jan 23, 2012)

You have a very nice collection and they look well cared for.  :clap:


----------



## Hendersoniana (Jan 23, 2012)

Loving the immanis u got there! I gotta get me at least one... We shall see . Great collection by the way!


----------



## Formerphobe (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm not a Theraphosa fan, but that is one pretty T apophysis!


----------

